# Chestatee WMA Report



## mallardsx2 (Nov 18, 2019)

Did a good bit of hunting there over the weekend. Very pretty place. Tons of food in the woods.

Pretty disappointing to see that the area is pretty much void of game and even the guys at the check station admit that there are not many deer there. 

I did find some fresh bear crap. Lot of people just randomly camping and driving the roads. 

Covered about 10 miles and never seen a deer or a deer track. I did see some 5 year old buck rubs. 

I decided about 4 miles into my weekend that even if I saw a deer I wouldn't have the heart to shoot it.
The deer population must really be in the crapper there. Not nearly as much bear sign as I would have anticipated earlier and hardly any sign on the high ridges. Most of the sign was on the north facing slopes on the side hills.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 18, 2019)

I still hunted / scouted almost all day Saturday. (Natl. forest.) Basically covered two different creek drainages.

The bears I was seeing during bow season have moved. I didn't find one single piece of buck sign. Very few deer tracks. None since it rained on Friday. No fresh bear scat.

I know the area has very few deer but dang. I didn't expect to walk that far and not see a single rub from this season.

I learned a lot about the area though. Found two new groves of white oaks to check for bears in Sept.


----------



## GSPEED (Nov 23, 2019)

I heard 14 killed on Warwoman but a little hard to believe as I went 10 times scouting and didn’t see 14 tracks. WMAs are a thing of the past. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different results is called insanity. They should have to remove the word management from there signs.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 24, 2019)

GSPEED said:


> I heard 14 killed on Warwoman but a little hard to believe as I went 10 times scouting and didn’t see 14 tracks. WMAs are a thing of the past. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different results is called insanity. They should have to remove the word management from there signs.


In the mountain wmas, you are either on them, or you ain't. Warwoman is the best in Northeast ga. Find food and you will find the game.


----------



## NGA44 (Nov 24, 2019)

GSPEED said:


> I heard 14 killed on Warwoman but a little hard to believe as I went 10 times scouting and didn’t see 14 tracks. WMAs are a thing of the past. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different results is called insanity. They should have to remove the word management from there signs.


My deer was the last checked in. 14 deer is correct. Me and another guy saw over 20 deer in 3 days. Waited on a decent one and killed him Sat evening. I don’t think you know what you’re talking about.


----------



## GSPEED (Nov 24, 2019)

Good job congratulations


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 24, 2019)

NGA44 said:


> My deer was the last checked in. 14 deer is correct. Me and another guy saw over 20 deer in 3 days. Waited on a decent one and killed him Sat evening. I don’t think you know what you’re talking about.


I heard a few good ones were killed.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 4, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> Did a good bit of hunting there over the weekend. Very pretty place. Tons of food in the woods.
> 
> Pretty disappointing to see that the area is pretty much void of game and even the guys at the check station admit that there are not many deer there.
> 
> ...


About 2003,me and friend rode our horses weekly their and in some areas the horses would go NUTS!
 One day we saw it run across us about 75 yrds going straight down the steep mountainside,our horses were FREAKING OUT!!!
+ A cougar,seriously-havin lived in Suches I know it/they travel over Miller Gap to hunt 180
That was the last time we rode their-horses get too figitty(dangerous on the steep terrain)


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 4, 2020)

Ain’t no cougar


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 25, 2020)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Ain’t no cougar


I have a witness+you don't live their


----------

